#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISA Control Valve Handbook

## dso

ISA handbook of control valves By James W. Hutchison



published by ISA

anyone having this book pl. share.See More: ISA Control Valve Handbook

----------


## mkhurram79

i will try to find out

----------


## josefreitas

If you find please send to me the link. jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

if anybody have this book. send it to me at mkhurram79@hotmail.com

----------


## Gasflo

Please keep me in the loop. Thanks

----------


## yadjours

thank you

----------


## sambun

where is the link ?

----------


## somucdm

i too need this book

thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

I have only a 4 books of ISA, and if you have more, thank you for your share: 
- ISA 5.1 Instrumentation Symbols and Identification-1992: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- ISA Control Valve Primer - A User's Guide, 4th Edition: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- ISA RP75.06 Control Valve Manifold Design: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- ISA-TR20.00.01-2001 Specification Forms for Process Measurement and Control Instruments (Part 1 General Considerations): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Abdel Halim Galala

----------


## f81aa

Abdel Halim Galala, thanks for sharing

----------


## ghostforever

My friend can you help me? I have been trying to check a lot of books here but I haven't could see anyone...please a really wanna check the  ISA Control Valve Primer, can you send me a email? ghostforever@gmail.com thx.

See More: ISA Control Valve Handbook

----------


## sessom

thank you..

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing

----------


## lubl

I need 
DIN 1055-6 (2005)
very urgently.
can any one help?
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## SMAQLL

Please anyone having this book, share!

Thanks in advance.

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Friends,

I am also in the requirement of ISA Control Valve Handbook.

Any one having pls upload,

Thanks in advance..

----------


## whitebear

thank you

----------


## Ahmedefc1

Plz. I need this book also, can u send the link to me (ahmedefc2@yahoo.co.uk)

----------


## ericcantho

I appreciate for your post

----------


## mhaafiz

thanks for sharing

----------


## Nabilia

I have this one...

Fisher Control Valve Handbook 3rd Ed. 2001.pdf	  2.695 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abid

Thanks for sharing Abdel Halim. All the best.

----------


## thnks4all

Dear all,
I really need this book. Please send the link through which I can download this book.


Please share and help.See More: ISA Control Valve Handbook

----------


## Srikanth Chilivery

Kindly update the links. Kindly upload it to skydrive and make it public. so that the link wont expire... Please i need themmm

----------


## VALKISTURR

Hi,

You can find a new link for :

*ISA Handbook of Control Valves ; 2nd Edition ; J W Hutchinson ; 1971*

&

*EMERSON FISHER Control Valve Handbook ; 4th Edition ; 2005*

(Both in one archive) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　* hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee), could anyone help?

----------


## Jgoelz

thank you...

----------


## aidini

Adel,

The link was not valid, could you please re-upload it or Email it to me?
golmikh @ gmail

Thanks





> I have only a 4 books of ISA, and if you have more, thank you for your share: 
> - ISA 5.1 Instrumentation Symbols and Identification-1992: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> - ISA Control Valve Primer - A User's Guide, 4th Edition: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## danielbo

I'm looking for ISA RP75.23

----------


## bharadwaj874

ISA CONTROL VALVE BOOK

Click Below Link to Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## Makshoof Gul

Please upload the book'' ISA Handbook of Control Valves ; 2nd Edition ; J W Hutchinson ; 1971"

----------


## mej

.
.
*Here is a link:*


*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


.


.

I found this on Cloudflare.  There might be an ad that you have to press "Skip Ad" after 5 seconds wait
.


*Hope this helps!*

.


.


.



.


.
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.




.


.


.

----------


## mej

!
!
!
!
ISA RP 75.23 Requested:
!
!


.
.
Here is a link:

*
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.

*
.

I found this on the net. There might be an ad that you have to press "Skip Ad" after 5 seconds wait
.


Hope this helps!

.


.


.



.


.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.




.


.

----------


## mej

.
.
*Here is a link:


Fisher Emerson Handbook of Control Valves

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.


.

I found this on Cloudflare. There might be an ad that you have to press "Skip Ad" after 5 seconds wait
.


Hope this helps!

.


.


.



.


.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.
*



>
>

----------


## XenaviX

anyone can share again?


link is not available...See More: ISA Control Valve Handbook

----------

